# PowerMania Chargers



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Good stuff. I had a Powermania charger on my Vantage and it never gave me any issues. Just sat under the console and worked everytime I plugged it in.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Just got my M340v3 this week to install on my skiff. I was going to go with the M320v3, but talked with the folks at Odyssey about charging my PC1200s and they said they recommended the M340 for the 40A capability. 

Glad to hear you had a good experience when something did go wrong!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JRHorne said:


> Just got my M340v3 this week to install on my skiff. I was going to go with the M320v3, but talked with the folks at Odyssey about charging my PC1200s and they said they recommended the M340 for the 40A capability.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good experience when something did go wrong!


The 40 amp capability is nice for limited time on charge situations, but since they’re almost double the size and weight of the 20 amp I can’t justify it considering the 20 amp has been getting the job done for me overnight for years.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Always good to hear when a company stands behind their products/warranty. Glad you were able to resolve the issue.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been running a PowerMania two channel charger for eight months now - and very pleased with its performance with two wet cel group 27 batteries... I did have some minor trouble with the unit before I figured out that the fuses need maintenance.. I removed each one, very carefully cleaned each end then lightly coated each end with electric grease and I was up and running again. Interesting that they now come with a lithium battery selector... and very good news that they stepped up so quickly to sort you out... That small item was something you usually only find out the hard way...


----------



## mbhale (Feb 13, 2019)

I had a similar experience. The original charger on my 2015 Vantage recently went bad. They sent me a replacement (brand new model, the v3) at 50% discount.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine has worked perfectly for the past year.


----------

